# What is the best resale value for Hyatt points?



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2022)

After staying at the Hyatt High Sierra, I might need more Hyatt points!  What is considered the best resale value for Hyatt points?


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 3, 2022)

I assume you mean HRC points?

Pinon Pointe has the lowest overall cost of ownership, followed by Wild Oak Ranch. I wouldn't touch Florida with a 10-foot pole right now. Assessments are coming. My Beach House week has gone from "hold forever" to "wait and see." I don't have much confidence in Florida. If that state was a stock, I'd sell immediately -- even at a loss. 

I'll pay my maintenance fee and see if I get anything good. If not, I'll likely sell my gold week for whatever that's currently worth. I could even walk away from it. It owes me nothing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 3, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I assume you mean HRC points?
> 
> Pinon Pointe has the lowest overall cost of ownership, followed by Wild Oak Ranch. I wouldn't touch Florida with a 10-foot pole right now. Assessments are coming. My Beach House week has gone from "hold forever" to "wait and see." I don't have much confidence in Florida. If that state was a stock, I'd sell immediately -- even at a loss.
> 
> I'll pay my maintenance fee and see if I get anything good. If not, I'll likely sell my gold week for whatever that's currently worth. I could even walk away from it. It owes me nothing.



I'm right there with you, I'm thinking of exiting my Hyatt Beach House and buying at Hyatt Pinon Pointe, as I love the Hyatt system, but I'm a little to heavy in Florida TS's right now and if I want to buy anymore I need to get rid of a few...


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 4, 2022)

Now that Marriott is firmly in charge of HRC, I think the prices have gone up to what they were before HRC ever got sold off with ILG. I haven't priced any recently, but recall Pinon Pt was about $7000-8000+ for a platinum 2 bdrm, 2000 pts.

The 2018 year really was such a sweet spot for buying HRC, since almost nothing was ROFR taken  during the layoff-transition from HRC to Vistana then Marriott operations.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 4, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> Now that Marriott is firmly in charge of HRC, I think the prices have gone up to what they were before HRC ever got sold off with ILG. I haven't priced any recently, but recall Pinon Pt was about $7000-8000+ for a platinum 2 bdrm, 2000 pts.
> 
> The 2018 year really was such a sweet spot for buying HRC, since almost nothing was ROFR taken  during the layoff-transition from HRC to Vistana then Marriott operations.




Oh yes, 2018 was a sweet spot for buying Hyatt, in hindsight I should have bought a 2nd in AZ but since it took forever to get this deal to go thru, I did not pursue it when offered...


----------



## SteveinHNL (Nov 4, 2022)

Denise, as you know, a platinum or diamond week is the best value in Hyatt because MFs for these weeks and points (2200/2000) are the same as MFs for lower point weeks.  Pinon Pointe is certainly the best MF for the points in the HRC system, although I am also interested in getting a week at HHS because we would love to go there every year!!


----------



## echino (Nov 4, 2022)

Piñon Pointe used to be the best value, but wait until 2023 fees are out to see if it's still the case.


----------



## Sis8213 (Dec 12, 2022)

echino said:


> Piñon Pointe used to be the best value, but wait until 2023 fees are out to see if it's still the case.


I’m looking at a resale purchas. Have those fee schedules for 2023 come out yet?


----------



## Islander7 (Dec 13, 2022)

See maintenance fee Sticky above.

*Property-Name: Hyatt Pinon Pointe*
Unit-Size: 2BR
Usage: Annual


2023 Maintenance Fees$975.602023 Reserves$315.592023 Property Taxes$72.562023 Club Dues$157.00
Total: *$1520.75*
YOY-Increase [2022: $1349.93]: *$170.82 [14.32%]*


----------

